# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Irak Türkmen Cephesi

## ceydaaa

musul36.jpgTürkmenlerin siyasi hareket ya da partileri, 1970'li yılların sonunda ortaya çıkmıştır. Genel olarak bakıldığında Kuzeyde Kürtler ile Orta ve Güney Irak'taki Şiilerde olduğu gibi Bağdat yönetimlerine karşı muhalefet, Türkmenler arasında rastlanan bir olgu değildir. Ancak ülkede giderek artan gerilim, Türkmenlerin de kendi haklarını korumak için birlikte hareket etmeleri ihtiyacını doğurmuştur. Bugün Türkmen mücadelesinin bayrağı, Irak Türkmen Cephesi tarafından taşınmaktadır.

4 Nisan 1995'te kurulan ve Türkmenlere ait parti ve kuruluşları birleştirmeye çalışan Irak Türkmen Cephesi, Irak Milli Türkmen Partisi, Türkmen Partisi ve Türkmen Birlik Hareketi'nin biraraya gelmesiyle kurulmuştur. ITC'nin hedefleri, Irak Türkmen halkı ve diğer halkların Irak'ın toprak bütünlüğü çerçevesinde meşru haklarına kavuşması, Irak'ta insan hakları ve özgürlükleri gözeten demokratik ve çok sesli bir rejimin kurulması, Irak'ta yaşayan tüm etnik grup, din ve mezhepteki halklara eşit bir biçimde muamele edilmesi ve siyasi-idari yapının eşitlik esaslarına göre yapılandırılmasıdır. Erbil'de kurulan cephe ilk kurultayını 4-7 Ekim 1997'de, ikinci kurultayını da 20-22 Kasım 2002'de gerçekleştirmiştir. ITC'nin Başkanı Sanan Ahmet Ağa'dır. ITC'nin kuruluşları ise şunlardır:

1- Türkmen Şurası: Şura'ya, Şura sekreterliği, denetleme ve disiplin kurulları bağlıdır.

2- Yürütme Konseyi: ITC Başkanı ve altı üyeden oluşan konsey Şura tarafından seçilir.

3- ITC daireleri: Siyasi ve Dış İlişkiler Dairesi, Güvenlik Dairesi, Enformasyon Dairesi, Eğitim ve Kültür Dairesi, Sağlık Sosyal ve Yardım Kuruluşları Dairesi, Araştırma ve Planlama Dairesi'dir.

ITC'ne bağlı Türkmen Birliklerinin genel müdürlüğü denetiminde olan birlikler de şunlardır:

Türkmen Kadınlar Birliği, Irak Türkmen Ögrenci Birliği, Irak Türkmen Gençler Birliği, Göçmenler Birliği, Türkmen Edebiyatçılar Birliği, Türkmen Sanatçılar Birliği, Türkmen Talebe Veliler Birliği, Türkmen Şehit Aileleri Birliği, Türkmen Özürlüler Birliği, Türkmen Memurlar Birliği, Türkmen Tüccarlar Birliği, Türkmen Ögretmenler Birliği, Türkmen Meslekiler Birliği, Türkmen Esnaflar Birliği.

----------

